# German Town



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

they look like a couple of muggers in Atlanta, same color, same hair, same expression :lol:

actually they look great!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Lookin' good Dick! How's the training been going this summer? Remy is nearly ready for his UT in three weeks. Got a little bit of work left to do, but I'm feeling pretty good.

We're going to have to meet up for a wirehair weekend this fall. Maybe for ruffs??? Or at least roosters, if nothing else :wink:


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

im trying to find a good wirehair breeder and trainer in nodak, any suggestions??


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Jeff at Top Shelf Kennel in Horace, ND has a good rep as a breeder and also trains. PM Duckslayer100 or KenW as they have dogs from that kennel.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll echo Dick's sentiment. Jalbert produces some outstanding pups.

On that note, you'll want to talk to him and find out what his plans are. I'm not sure if he has any litters on the ground at the moment. If anything, he definitely can point you in the right direction. I do know he is currently training a few dogs for NA in two weeks. The RRV NAVHDA fall test is Aug. 25-26 at Brewer Lake if anyone wants to come check it out. I'll be running Remy in his UT. Wish me luck :-?

Otherwise check out Three Paws Kennels in Casselton. Keith Kemmer has a litter on the ground as we speak. Think they are only a few weeks old. Cute buggers. Bet they'll be dynamite hunters, too.


----------

